# Self Builders



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this so sorry in advance if its not!!

Does anyone have any info about persons who d-i-y motorhomes. Just missed a P reg Iveco Daley would have been ideal for us (our budget is not as large as we would like!!!!) Thanks in advance. Also if you can't help with the above maybe you could shed some light need to have obtained a motorhome by say January 2006, it is right to say that there are not so many motorhomes up for sale after September/October. Just something someone said!!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

The SBMCC website and forum Self build Examples also links to forum.

But if there is anything you would like to know, there are many knowledgeable people here to...

George


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Escaper

Do you mean you are looking for a van to convert yourself? looking for someone who could convert a van you get?, or looking for someone who sells van conversions?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Certinally have not noticied a derth of MH's later on in the year, think you will find they are not seasonal , but I could be wrong, also plenty of self builders on here so any questions fire away and I am sure you will get some excellent advice :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Escaper*. Have you tried looking on ebay? There are usually lot's of cheaper van's for sale on there. Alternativley? Here are a few links to Self-Build sites. >> HERE << and >>> HERE <<<. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

In fact. There is one for sale now at £155? :-









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RIGHT HERE <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Arrrggghhh not very good at this posting business!!! Bear with me I'll get there in the end.

Would like to buy one already done or get someone to do one for us. Not really got the time or knowledge to do it ourselves.

Thanks


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Escaper
You dont say where you are, the company who did mine is in the Black Country (West Midlands) If you want a phone Number PM Me.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Escaper said:


> Arrrggghhh not very good at this posting business!!! Bear with me I'll get there in the end.
> 
> Would like to buy one already done or get someone to do one for us. Not really got the time or knowledge to do it ourselves.
> 
> Thanks


We also need to know the budget. £10? £1000? £10,000? £100,000? :roll:

Large or Small? Old or New? :wink:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Escaper, if you need a 60 litre fresh water tank, I have one going free.


----------



## 88989 (May 11, 2005)

*Selfbuild*

Hi,Escaper I built a Camper on a T4 VW transporter 18 months ago we have since been to France,Holland,Belgium,Germany and Luxemburg,had a great time,I do have some experience as I am a Joiner and Cabinetmaker,I have just converted a New Renault Trafic and am about to do a Horse Box,you may find that you would need to give a few month notice to a converter as most have several months work in front of them,if you want any advise PM me,regards,Gerry.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Further info*

Sorry I've not given enough info - I'm in the west country. There will be 2 medium sized adults, and one labrador. Hoping to have an awning to put up for any longer stays in any area - so nothing too big.

Something like a Renault Traffic, Mercedes van, or Iveco Daley size would be ideal I think. Or we're looking for a VW T31 or 34 sort of thing. Something ideal for a 6 month trip (suggestions/observations welcomed)

Budget - don't laugh and please let me know if I'm dreaming but not more than £6,000 tops, (unless I win the lottery!) 

Thanks Gerry - would love to be able to do it ourselves but not really got the time although we don't plan on leaving until April next. We are getting our cottage ready for letting whilst we are away. Also both working full-time and long hours. So not really an option to do it ourselves.

Rowley - cheers for the offer. 

Thanks everyone. 8)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Escaper*. With a budget of £6000 there are an awful lot of choices out there. Provided of course you don'w want the latest up to date model. You should certainly have a look on ebay. Be prepared to view a few and don't let your eyes rule you head. An older motorhome that has been well used but looked after. Will give you years of Motorhoming. :wink:

Like this at £4000 to £5000?:-









To be found >> HERE <<


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Self builds*

Thank you so much - its such a minefield!! That looks ideal    Never dealt with Ebay - would we be able to send along an Inspector such as AA/RAC before the auction do you think??


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Self builds*



Escaper said:


> Thank you so much - its such a minefield!! That looks ideal    Never dealt with Ebay - would we be able to send along an Inspector such as AA/RAC before the auction do you think??


That shouldn't be a problem provided it was done before the auction ends. After that. If you have made a bid to buy and are the winner? You should buy. Good luck in whatever you choose. :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You must register first with ebay, a simple, follow the steps, proceedure. You can then send a message to the seller, and ask such questions.
Some sellers have their vehicles advertised elsewhere and reserve the right to finish the sale early. Its worth getting in quick and visit and view .


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

escaper, I have just looked at the van johnsandywhite found on ebay, it looks ok and only has 77k miles on the clock and is a 2.5 diesel. But there are only 22 hours left before the end of auction. The reserve price has been met so it WILL sell. You need to get in quick.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *badger*. I was pointing out this particular model as it seemed to fit the bill. Not with the view of rushing in and buying straight away. But just to point out what was on offer. There are LOADS to choose from. He should take his time and choose the exact one he wants when he sees it and has checked it over. :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK J&S.............

Got that...............(i'll mind me own business) :lol: 

ebay has some great deals but definately buyer beware, I always think that if one like this slips by, you will always wonder if you missed the best deal ever.
just thought it looked good enough to go and see.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Iveco Ebay*

Yeah I agree it does fit the bill and just waht were after really but 22 hours, can't get there to see it it like 5 hours away and more especially in a Landrover and wouldn't be able to arrange the peace of mind AA/RAC inspection. But hey its not ment to be!!! Will continue to look on Ebay there are just so many!!!

Perhaps if you see/here about anything like the Iveco give us a shout!!! (sorry if that cheeky)
Thanks again


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry *Escaper*. If I notice anything else that fit's the bill? I will be sure to let you know. Don't rush. Take your time :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Here is one *Escaper* that might need looking at £6500 ono. Currently at £4200 from >> HERE <<


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Motor Home Search*

Yeah again that looks good, enough space and good price. Bonus it's a left hand drive, which will be better for over in Europe. Its just time being a problem to get to see these campers and get inspections when there's only 1/2 days before the end of the auction.

Thanks again and I look forward to anything else you pass my way. UR A *


----------



## 95580 (Jun 30, 2005)

There are definitely bargains to be had.

I picked up my camper (currently needs water tanks/leisure batteries and a few little bits sorted) off ebay for £1800, 1996 N reg Iveco turbo daily.

http://www.travellingkelvyn.com pictures of the van are in the gallery.
If you spot something on ebay, could pay to make a post on here about it, maybe someone locally can go check it out.

Be prepared to travel for the motorhome, I went from Newcastle to Merthyr Tidfil, but it proved worth the gamble.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Iveco*

She's a stunner mate - doing a great job. Got two campers to look at this weekend locally one being a conversion. So you never know, plenty of time, would like to be sorted with something by Christmas though.

Yeah good idea about posting here if I see something, maybe one of you helpful lot may be close enough to have look at it and see if its worth an inspection test. Cheers!


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Iveco*

She's a stunner mate - doing a great job. Got two campers to look at this weekend locally one being a conversion. So you never know, plenty of time, would like to be sorted with something by Christmas though.

Yeah good idea about posting here if I see something, maybe one of you helpful lot may be close enough to have look at it and see if its worth an inspection test. Cheers!


----------

